# Autocross



## mister2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Long story short, I am going to autocross a 2004 Sentra on October 20. This will be a completely stock 1.8s with automatic. Like I said, long story short.

Although many owners (and posters) autocrossed B15 Sentras 5 or 8 years ago, few are still active in this forum. If you have AX'd a B15, I just have a few questions:

1. Weak/failure points when under racing stress
2. Tire pressure recommendation. I've got 3 year old Potenzas 
3. Has anyone ever found the crash bolts for this car?

The last thing I want to do is to be spreading Oil-Dri on the track and picking up engine and tranny parts, so any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance. Slam if you want, but at least say something constructive, too!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

*autocross*

I know I am a little late to the party but, had to replace control arm bushings, and stabilizer bushings, other than that, its alot of fun


----------



## mister2 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks! We had a great Fall Series in the AZ Border Region. The Sentra won first place in Novice class.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

*autocross*

good job!
are you running koni yellows?, I was usually in the top 3 every series


----------



## mister2 (Apr 18, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> good job!
> are you running koni yellows?, I was usually in the top 3 every series


Not yet. 40 years ago, I might have done the modification work myself. These days, I'm happy just to lurk and snap up anything that might turn up in the classifieds. Not much chance, but then again, it's fun, and has to stay that way. 

Better chance with a rear sway bar, but the Nismo units are discontinued and $250 for a 2J bar, well....I bought whole cars for that back in the day.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

*autocross*

I changed my frt s/bar (nismo) and that made a difference, it didnt pick up the rear wheel as much in tight turns
might try some softer rubber (tires) too


----------

